# Are Dinan mods worth it?



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Perhaps I'm being premature on this, but I was wondering if I should look into Dinan mods for my soon-to-be-delivered 330i. Here I haven't even gotten the car, and I'm already thinking about performance modifications. :tsk: So, is it just anxiousness talking, or foolishness?

1) Are Dinan mods worth getting?
2) ...on a leased car?
3) If so, what should I look into?

Now... to set the priorities straight, I'm not just looking for the "prestige" of having a Dinan badge on the car. In fact, even if I purchased enough mods to acquire a DINAN 3 badge, I would probably not even mount it. So, I'm not going to buy floor mats and carbon fiber covers just so I can mimic the boy racers out there for the privilege of sticking a badge on my car.

I did call and ask about the signature package (Dinan S - 330 Auto) which includes the software, CAI, exhaust, front strut brace and floor mats. To be honest, I didn't really care about the mats and brace, and was thinking about the throttle body instead.

Perhaps I should just stick with the software only (tuning and transmission) to get the most out of the Step. Than again, maybe I shouldn't. :dunno: 

So. Here I sit, waiting for your thought. (Go easy on me...  )


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> *Perhaps I'm being premature on this, but I was wondering if I should look into Dinan mods for my soon-to-be-delivered 330i. Here I haven't even gotten the car, and I'm already thinking about performance modifications. :tsk: So, is it just anxiousness talking, or foolishness?
> 
> 1) Are Dinan mods worth getting?
> 2) ...on a leased car?
> ...


Personally, I think it's kind of silly to pay money for mods on a borrowed car... but that being said...

I've read that the Dinan exhaust drones like crazy at highway speed. So I'd rule that out, and consider a UUC TSE, Rogue, or Eisenmann exhaust, which would be much less expensive and better.

The Dinan software removes the top speed governor, raises the rev limiter slightly, and re-maps the drive-by-wire pedal to a more aggressive curve. And it's not self-reversible. I'd wait (though it may be quite awhile still) for the Jim Conforti Shark Injector. It will probably do the same things, be self-reversible (for inspection, smog check, or what have you) and perhaps even eek out a couple of HP. It will be much less expensive, and better.

The Dinan CAI has its fans, but a Conforti or ECIS CAI will give you near (if not the same) performance boost (minimal for any CAI, really), cost much less, and provide much easier access to the filter for cleanings. Much less expensive, and better, IMO.

Basically, I think you can get the benefits of any Dinan mods from other vendors for less money, and with better results.

But I'd recommend in any event, that you take a couple of months with the car stock before modding anything. Get to know it, so you'll be able to appreciate the changes (or lack thereof) your mods will make from the stock setup.

And sign up for a driving school. Best "mod" money can buy.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Maybe someone can set me straight, but I've heard the hp gains from the software just aren't there anymore. New BMW engines are tuned too well from the factory for the software to do any good. My personal opinion is that the CAI and exhaust will do more to enhance the sound of your car than the performance (i.e. they will make it quite a bit louder).

Dinan suspension tuning is where it's at, if you ask me. Their suspensions eliminate any lingering amount of brake dive and will reduce roll without making the car feel like a "tuner special". My 525 was transformed by the stage 1 suspension package. I could finally push the car into corners nice and hard without the car rolling like a German luxo cruiser (then again we're talking about a 5-series without a sport package, and 80,000 mile old shocks when I had my Dinan suspension installed). The ride quality still feels comfy enough that it could be stock.

I am tempted by a stage 1 Dinan suspension for my future 330i just for the fact that I can buy one through a BMW dealer and keep my warranty valid for the full 4 years and 50k miles. We'll have to see if I even need it after I drive my new car for a while.

Overall, I think there's a much greater bang for your buck with suspension tuning rather than trying to tune an already optimized engine. Suspension tuning is a compromise between ride and handling, and for my tastes, there's a bit of room to crank up the stock settings towards better handling.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH, before you get the Stage I suspension work you may want to email/PM 31st330i. He had the Dinan suspension work in his car.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Heh, isn't the Dinan suspension the only thing he kept on his car?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *PhilH, before you get the Stage I suspension work you may want to email/PM 31st330i. He had the Dinan suspension work in his car. *


Don't worry, I've been a lurker on the .org E46 board for years (well...since '99), and I remember when his name was 1st rather than 31st. 

I just checked the price of the stage 2 Dinan suspension, and it's about $2,500 installed. Not bad, but I suspect I'll wait a minimum of two years before trying to get that one past my wife. :eeps:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Are Dinan mods worth it?*



Plaz said:


> *And sign up for a driving school. Best "mod" money can buy. *


Well... taking delivery at the PC, so there's a start. Joined the BMW CCA, so I'll see what's available in my area as well. But I agree.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Honestly, Your car will be leased forget it. That's just throwing money away.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Don't worry, I've been a lurker on the .org E46 board for years (well...since '99), and I remember when his name was 1st rather than 31st.
> 
> I just checked the price of the stage 2 Dinan suspension, and it's about $2,500 installed. Not bad, but I suspect I'll wait a minimum of two years before trying to get that one past my wife. :eeps: *


I'm dreaming of stage III...

mmm...camber plates :thumbup:


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Are Dinan mods worth it?*



Plaz said:


> *The Dinan software removes the top speed governor, raises the rev limiter slightly, and re-maps the drive-by-wire pedal to a more aggressive curve. And it's not self-reversible. I'd wait (though it may be quite awhile still) for the Jim Conforti Shark Injector. It will probably do the same things, be self-reversible (for inspection, smog check, or what have you) and perhaps even eek out a couple of HP. *


If that's all it does, how would that affect smog checks? When I've had smog checks done, they check emissions at idle and at 2500RPMs. The top speed governor never gets a chance to do anything (the car is in neutral the whole time), nor does the rev limiter (the car doesn't go above 2500RPM). Remapping pedal/throttle curves would just change how far they crank the pedal holder to get up to 2500.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Are Dinan mods worth it?*



bls said:


> *If that's all it does, how would that affect smog checks? When I've had smog checks done, they check emissions at idle and at 2500RPMs. The top speed governor never gets a chance to do anything (the car is in neutral the whole time), nor does the rev limiter (the car doesn't go above 2500RPM). Remapping pedal/throttle curves would just change how far they crank the pedal holder to get up to 2500. *


I don't know that it would, but it's advertised only as being 49-state legal. You're probably correct, though, it probably woudn't. :dunno:

I still like the idea of retaining the safety net of having the stock software available, though, for whatever unanticipated scenario that might make that desirable.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

I don't think you could put the word "Dinan" and "value" in the same sentence. I can probably recommend a more sensible choice for most Dinan mods.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

is this allowed in your lease agreement? and if it is what are you going to do with all your mods when you give the car back?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, with my Passat, 99% of the mods I did were reversible. I've already removed and sold most, and the remaining will be done before I trade. The only things staying are the factory trunk spoiler and the 35% tint.

I would do the same on the BMW regardless of whether I bought it or leased it. The thing I was curious about with Dinan is if it would actually increase the value of the car because they are factory-authorized mods. I've seen dealerships selling Dinan-modified cars before, charging extra for the Dinan add-ons.

I guess performance-wise, the only thing that would really pique my interest is the Step software... to make it more responsive. The low HP gains for the other mods, and having the risk of being too loud or droning, I'd skip the other stuff.


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *I guess performance-wise, the only thing that would really pique my interest is the Step software... to make it more responsive. *


I know of a mod you can do to make the transmission even more responsive than the Dinan-adjusted Step, and the mod I'm thinking of costs less than zero -- negative $1275, in fact. :angel:


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

*mod*

The only mod i am interested in getting on my car right now is having the top speed governer raised or removed. Is there any inexpensive and practical way to do this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Eric-

I like you. I like your posts. I really don't mean this personally. But...

Am I the only guy here who thinks modding a slushbox is a bit pointless? 

That said, Plaz is dead on. Dinan is the Bose of BMW tuning. Overpriced and undergood. It's all about name recognition and the widepread false belief (urban legend?) that Dinan mods do not void your warranty.

But the last couple of points Plaz makes are most important. First, do not mod anything until you get to know your car and get a sense of what you'd like to change. Change for change sake is really not a good idea with BMWs. Most of what comes stock is damn good from a performance perspective (unlike VWs and Hondas). And you should also go to a driving school to learn just how much better the car is bone stock than you are as it's driver. It's a humbling (and VERY worthwhile) experience.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Are Dinan mods worth it?*



Plaz said:


> *Personally, I think it's kind of silly to pay money for mods on a borrowed car... but that being said...
> 
> I've read that the Dinan exhaust drones like crazy at highway speed. So I'd rule that out, and consider a UUC TSE, Rogue, or Eisenmann exhaust, which would be much less expensive and better.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head! Best reply I've read in months!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> That said, Plaz is dead on. Dinan is the Bose of BMW tuning. Overpriced and undergood. It's all about name recognition and the widepread false belief (urban legend?) that Dinan mods do not void your warranty.
> *


haha

Never heard that analogy before. Yup, they are exptremely expensive, and many similar products, such as chips and intakes can be had cheaper.

But, I will say that the more serious Dinan modifications are excellent. Dinan makes the best supercharger kits for E36 M3s and MZ3s, and the new S2 package on the E39 M5 is great. Also, I dunno if you have looked at what they have done to the old 3.8L I-6, some serious gains and very reliable.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I appreciate the responses so far. Based on the answers, I guess it's a matter of anxiousness speaking on my behalf. I don't have the car yet... and I'm so gung-ho about getting it, I'm already "souping it up" in my mind. It seems that Dinan mods are not the way to go for me after all. I guess I'll just stick to the "little things" like minor accessories and visual modifications (like 99% of what was on my Passat.)

The driving school suggestions are right on, and probably the very same advice I'd be giving if I were "thinking clearly" at the moment. Like I said, I'm looking forward to my short class the PC delivery will provide me. Whether I can attend other classes... or if my wife will let me take our only (and quite expensive for us) car on a track has yet to be determined.

As for the slush box... I've been an enthusiast for years with my VW's. I've been of the mind that the only way to drive was with a manual transmission. Unfortunately, over the years I've become uncoordinated, lazy or both. While I would never buy a full automatic, the Step is a nice compromise... and much more fun to drive than a VW Tiptronic. Hence my decision to go with a Step. (My wife making comments regarding her dislike for being "lurched around" with me driving a stick helped as well... though I must agree with her.)

One good thing... my bone stock 330i will surpass my Passat with all the modifications I made.

Oh... and I have Bose AM10's for my entertainment center.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Don't kid yourself though - the Step really _is_ just an automatic.

--- insert humble opinion disclaimer here ---

Do yourself a favor and drive a stick back-to-back with the Step.
When I went shopping, I drove a Step (all that was available
for demo) and wrote BMW off in favor of MB.


Then I happened upon a used 330i with a stick - after white-
knuckling the salesman I told him how I wanted my car configured
and that I expected a call from him the next day with a price.
:thumbup:

Just don't do it if your heart is set on the Step...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *Oh... and I have Bose AM10's for my entertainment center.  *


I'm sure you've heard the old saying...

"No highs, no lows... Bose"


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> *I'm sure you've heard the old saying...
> 
> "No highs, no lows... Bose" *


LOL, I remember walking into a friend's house as he proudly fired up his brand new $4k Bose surround system. The thing sounded relatively terrible. Of course, I told him straight up that his equipment was a complete waste of money.

That said, the Bose system option in my mom's previous '98 Maxima SE did sound _really_ good. Sure gives my non-HK system an ass-kicking.


----------



## Danny (Dec 23, 2002)

how much do the actual mods cost for a 02 325ci 5spd... is there a site i can check out for price info, etc.
in the future I wanna do Dinan moda because it will keep my full maintenance warrenty still valid, etc.
thanks
-danny


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Danny said:


> *how much do the actual mods cost for a 02 325ci 5spd... is there a site i can check out for price info, etc.
> in the future I wanna do Dinan moda because it will keep my full maintenance warrenty still valid, etc.
> thanks
> -danny *


Exhibit A.

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> *Don't kid yourself though - the Step really is just an automatic.
> 
> --- insert humble opinion disclaimer here ---
> 
> ...


I _have_ driven the 5-speed. I took a couple out on test drives. Yes, I agree... and admitted that a manual is preferred by the enthusiast, which I consider myself. However, please re-read the 3rd paragraph of my last post for the reasons why I chose a Step. I was originally planning to get a 5-speed until that point. I think the Step is _more_ than "just an automatic". Sure you don't have the control of 5 gears and a clutch, but you do more than just mash the gas or brake. Like I said... it's a good compromise... at least until SMG is available.

One thing that bugs me is the myth that you MUST drive a manual transmission to be an enthusiast. I disagree... you can be just as enthusiastic with any car... even a pure automatic. What if I never autocross. Never track the car. Never take a driving school. And just drive my car as a daily driver in rush hour traffic. Does having a auto/Step disqualify me as being a BMW enthusiast? :dunno: I've owned 3 manuals and 2 autos in my life. You might say I prefer both.  What happens when SMG is the only option besides an auto? Personally, I think that will be the best thing to ever happen.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

TD said:


> *I'm sure you've heard the old saying...
> 
> "No highs, no lows... Bose" *


Actually, no. But in the end it doesn't matter, because I'm happy with my system, and that's what counts. :thumbup:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

TD said:


> *Exhibit A.
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


Okay... what _is_ the deal with the warrantee then? I've spoken directly to a Dinan rep and asked this very question. He himself said that the car would be covered either by Dinan or BMW depending on the circumstances.

ex:

If a Dinan part failed or was the cause of a BMW part to fail, then Dinan would cover the warrantee repair.

If a BMW part failed, then BMW would cover teh warrantee repair.

Simple as that... or is it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *Okay... what is the deal with the warrantee then? I've spoken directly to a Dinan rep and asked this very question. He himself said that the car would be covered either by Dinan or BMW depending on the circumstances.
> 
> ex:
> 
> ...


ANY modification CAN be used by BMW to deny warranty coverage for a related part that failed. That includes Dinan mods.

Dinan claims that it will cover failures related to it's parts that BMW refuses to cover.

Now, really, does anyone think that this truly covers anything?

Let's say you have a Dinan mod and something tangential to that modified part fails. (Example- You have a Dinan strut brace and your front control arms fail - a common failure on both E46s and E36s.) BMW denies warranty coverage for the repair because you have the strut brace and they claim it caused the failure. Dinan insists that there is no way a strut brace caused the control arms to fail and refuses to cover it. You can keep arguing with both parties, but neither accepts responsibility. In the end, you eat the cost of the repair.

Understand, BMW will blame failures on ANYTHING remotely plausible to keep from paying for a repair under warranty. If a BMW tech spots an aftermarket mod, they will find a way to blame it for whatever is wrong unless the two are just completely unrelated.

Then Dinan only pays for what can be proven to have been directly caused by it's stuff and you have a HUGE warranty gap.

And don't think this doesn't happen.

Still, most people (like the guy up the page) erroneously believe that Dinan products are covered by the BMW warranty. That is blatantly false. Even the Dinan products sold and installed by BMW dealers are not covered.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: mod*



Buff_AGM said:


> *The only mod i am interested in getting on my car right now is having the top speed governer raised or removed. Is there any inexpensive and practical way to do this? *


Is there a reasonable excuse for doing this?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

TD said:


> *Still, most people (like the guy up the page) erroneously believe that Dinan products are covered by the BMW warranty. That is blatantly false. Even the Dinan products sold and installed by BMW dealers are not covered. *


So... I did understand the warrantee correctly. It's just that it seems BMW and Dinan play games in which the only looser is the owner. :tsk:

But this isn't anything new to me. VW is the same... perhaps worse. Members on ClubB5 have had VW service centers refuse warrantee coverage on failed control arms because of aftermarket stereos!!!  :banghead:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> *So... I did understand the warrantee correctly. It's just that it seems BMW and Dinan play games in which the only looser is the owner. :tsk:
> 
> But this isn't anything new to me. VW is the same... perhaps worse. Members on ClubB5 have had VW service centers refuse warrantee coverage on failed control arms because of aftermarket stereos!!!  :banghead: *


There is no actual case that TD is citing, rather, he is just speculating on what "could happen."

That, said, I have never heard of this situation nor do I think that it is likely. Many dealers sell both Dinan and BMW, and someone will cover the problem. If not, send them a letter of intent.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *I have driven the 5-speed. I took a couple out on test drives. Yes, I agree... and admitted that a manual is preferred by the enthusiast, which I consider myself. However, please re-read the 3rd paragraph of my last post for the reasons why I chose a Step. I was originally planning to get a 5-speed until that point. I think the Step is more than "just an automatic". Sure you don't have the control of 5 gears and a clutch, but you do more than just mash the gas or brake. Like I said... it's a good compromise... at least until SMG is available.
> 
> One thing that bugs me is the myth that you MUST drive a manual transmission to be an enthusiast. I disagree... you can be just as enthusiastic with any car... even a pure automatic. What if I never autocross. Never track the car. Never take a driving school. And just drive my car as a daily driver in rush hour traffic. Does having a auto/Step disqualify me as being a BMW enthusiast? :dunno: I've owned 3 manuals and 2 autos in my life. You might say I prefer both.  What happens when SMG is the only option besides an auto? Personally, I think that will be the best thing to ever happen. *


No, no, no... I'm not saying you have to have a stick to be an
"enthusiast" - I know some BMW enthusiasts that don't even
drive BMWs!

For me (you did note the disclaimer, didn't you?) the problem
was performance - the Step just didn't have any "go." If I was
going to settle for an auto, I was going to buy a nicer car.

Once I drove the stick, I was pleasantly surprised by the
difference.

Hey - it's your money, spend it how you like.


----------



## Bimmer330 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Mods*

I lease a 330i which comes up in August. I plan on either buying a 330i coupe or an M3. It does not pay to do the mods on a leased car. When I get my own car then I might consider some mods but never on a car I do not own.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: mod*



ff said:


> *Is there a reasonable excuse for doing this? *


Drives on empty straight roads through the middle of the desert? That's the only time I've hit my speed governor. I probably only would have pushed it another 5mph anyway, though.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: mod*



Plaz said:


> *Drives on empty straight roads through the middle of the desert? That's the only time I've hit my speed governor. I probably only would have pushed it another 5mph anyway, though. *


Bummer, no deserts around here. No salt flats either.

Question: you're doing 128 MPH across a deserted stretch of desert roadway, and an armodillo wanders aimlessly onto the road and into your path of travel. What do you do? What do you do?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: mod*



ff said:


> *Bummer, no deserts around here. No salt flats either.
> 
> Question: you're doing 128 MPH across a deserted stretch of desert roadway, and an armodillo wanders aimlessly onto the road and into your path of travel. What do you do? What do you do?  *


Check your glove compartment for packets of BBQ sauce.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: mod*



ff said:


> *Bummer, no deserts around here. No salt flats either.
> 
> Question: you're doing 128 MPH across a deserted stretch of desert roadway, and an armodillo wanders aimlessly onto the road and into your path of travel. What do you do? What do you do?  *


Hold on for the bump, and hope the body damage to the bimmer isn't too expensive? :dunno:


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> [B...
> 1) Are Dinan mods worth getting?
> 2) ...on a leased car?
> 3) If so, what should I look into?
> ... [/B]


1. the only thing from dinan that interests me are the 19" rims, so, imo, no dinan isn't worth it.

2. hopefully u will buy the car at the end of the lease, get the same model next time, or how about leasing a modified car if your dealer is accomodating?

3. Eisenmann Meisterschaft Ti exhaust, Kelleners-Sport headers, Nowack CAI, Nowack speedo and tach, Nowack custom ecu tuning, and of course, Bilstein PSS9 suspension. 

and to top it off, get ED on the new car and have all of the work done in germany


----------

